# Single parent moving abroad - Leave To Remove



## shubee (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there,

I was wondering if there were any single mum's (or even dads) on this forum that may have (or currently are) facing a similar predicament to what I am right now.

Basically, I am a single divorced mother of a 6yr old boy looking to relocate to Singapore from the UK in August (both my brother and sister have been settled there for the past 2.5 yrs). My son has had no contact whatsoever with his father since since the age of 2yrs old plus I do not receive any child support money from him. My relationship with my ex was an abusive one and though I do not have a court order as such in place stopping him from seeing his son, I have made it clear right from the start that any form of contact needs to be done via the appropriate legal channels.

However, my ex has not bothered to make any attempt to comply with this arrangement and therefore has by default not bothered to persue any contact since my divorce from him 3yrs ago. I know for certain that due to my ex's aggressive and unreasonable nature, he would for sure out of spite do what it takes to stop me from taking my son (even though he has not bothered to maintain any consistent contact with him for over 3yrs now.

Whilst I will be seeking legal advice, I would be grateful to know if anyone faced similar issues with moving abroad with their child from the UK (in particular).

Thank you in advance to any replies back.


----------

